# Committed to Cloth Contest- Spread the word!- CLOSED. Congrats Mamaofthree!!!



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

*Congratulations Mamaofthree! You have won this contest.*

Baby Bunz & Co. would like your help in raising awareness on the importance of cloth diapering.

When some people think of cloth diapering they may have visions of large squares of cloth, diaper pins, and old-fashioned vinyl pants from days gone by. Many parents have no idea of the amazing evolution of cloth diapering options and products that have become available in the last two decades. From the basics on up, cloth diapering supplies have continuously been updated and improved, making cloth diapering a much easier and more enjoyable task.

We love cloth diapers because they help the environment, are more cost effective in the long run, and keep your baby safe.

Help us spread the good word about cloth diapering and you could *win a Bummis Organic Cloth Diaper Kit* in your choice of Infant size (valued at $184.95) or in Standard/Baby size (valued at $169.95).

*How to spread the good word and enter to win the Cloth Diaper Kit:*


"Like" Baby Bunz on Facebook
Go to either Facebook or Twitter and *post/tweet* why you are committed to cloth diapering and what you love about it.
Reply to this thread and include the link to your Facebook or Twitter Post so that we know you are a true woman of the cloth!

You will be automatically entered to win the Bummis Organic Cloth Diaper Kit shown below.



Kits Include:

*The Infant Size contains*:


24 Infant (8-15 lbs) Organic Prefold Diapers (4×8x4 ply)
4 Small Bummis Super Whisper Wraps
2 Small Bummis Super Brite covers
3 Rolls of Small Bio-Soft flushable liners
5 Reusable Stay-Dry liners
1 Large Wet Bag
1 User Guide

*The Baby/Standard Size contains*:


18 Baby/Standard (15+ lbs) Organic Prefold Diapers (4×8x4 ply)
2 Medium Bummis Super Whisper Wraps
2 Medium Bummis Super Brite covers
1 Roll Large Bio-Soft Flushable liners
5 Reusable Stay-Dry Liners
1 Large Wet Bag
1 User Guide

HURRY, CONTEST ENDS JULY 7TH AT 6PM PST!

*Thanks for your commitment to cloth!*


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's my link! http://twitter.com/#!/search/amberdelaine

I have to post the tweet, though I also posted it on FB, but my wall is private from past trouble from a stalker.


----------



## abmcintyre (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is the link to my facebook page. I'm not sure if it will work since I keep my security pretty high. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=590230341. I am planning on using cloth with my baby that is due in October.


----------



## newmomma1974 (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a link to my tweet!

http://twitter.com/#!/poebutproud


----------



## ebigley (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's a link to my tweet.

http://twitter.com/#!/EBigley814


----------



## FranPT2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's the link to my Twitter post...http://twitter.com/#!/FranPT2/status/86873521954889729

francieg at juno dot com


----------



## BerryMac (Apr 29, 2007)

I love cloth, and we're expecting our second child in February. This would be great to win, because I gave away most of ours from my daughter.

Here's the link to my fb post http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=740305275#!/profile.php?id=740305275

Thanks!


----------



## johnsoncr711 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/johnsoncr711

I posted a status about how awesome CDing is on my facebook!


----------



## corinthianbells (Jun 1, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/corinthianbells

here's my twitter account and tweet regarding cloth diapering is at the top! i'd love to win the standard baby size kit!


----------



## amandarc1983 (Oct 11, 2010)

My facebook page link is below, but I also keep it well secured. My post reads "I cloth diaper because I like knowing the ingredients in my babies diapers. Plus, it's way cuter and cheaper than any disposable out there." Also, I like BabyBunz on FB (crossing fingers)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000244251882 my My


----------



## lotus_j (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is my link to facebook, although I"m not sure if I'm doing this link right :/

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=799165581


----------



## lmkester05 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1889570235812&id=1138166797#!/lindsay.kester05 Here is the link for my FB post  I would LOVE the Standard size kit. My stash is still VERY small and I would love to make it bigger!  Thank you so much for the opportunity!


----------



## birthroots (Feb 1, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/BirthRootsBaby/status/86876128555433984

My link to my committement to cloth!


----------



## AutumnB (May 24, 2011)

I liked Baby Bunz on facebook.

I also tweeted:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/86875877228544000
I would love to win some new cloth diapers for my current (and possibly future!) little one(s).


----------



## MeiTaiMamma (Feb 28, 2006)

I have used cloth with both of my kids. I love cloth diapers.

http://twitter.com/#!/jbrownlmt


----------



## rlstenberg (Apr 25, 2007)

I like Baby Bunz on Facebook and posted on Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=740305275#!/rebecca.stenberg).

Thanks for the great contest!!


----------



## bebecece (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is my link. Not sure it will work but we cloth diaper to avoid the chemicals in disposables and to save money.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/njschneider


----------



## rachelmarienc (Jul 1, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/popartz


----------



## DizzyMissLizzie (Jul 1, 2011)

Link to my Facebook ---> http://www.facebook.com/lizzieann I made it so it can be seen by anyone but just in case, this is what I wrote.
"I am committed to cloth diapering because it is not only safe for baby's health but environmentally friendly. Plus, they are cuter and more versatile than disposables and cheaper, too. You cannot beat that!"


----------



## Hbdocumentary (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/heather.benton


----------



## Killerflower321 (Jun 28, 2011)

I follow Bbay Bunz on FB and I tweeted about this giveaway to show my love for cloth.

http://twitter.com/#!/KillerFlower321/status/86884323281747968


----------



## Jessica Howe (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's my facebook comment. http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/thehowesx3


----------



## TaraWest (Jul 1, 2011)

I like Baby Bunz 

And I have about 500 tweets on how awesome cloth is. It is pretty much all I talk about on my twitter hence my twitter name @clothmomma

Here is a link to one though just to show my cloth love....which is HUGE

https://twitter.com/#!/Clothmomma/status/86885969961287681


----------



## greenbrooke (Apr 1, 2011)

I posted a comment on twitter!

brookiegreen Brooke Green

I am so glad I made the commitment to cloth diapering my baby girl! Good for the earth, saves $ & they are so darn cute!

http://twitter.com/#!/brookiegreen


----------



## lace (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a fan of Baby Bunz on fb. Here's my tweet: http://twitter.com/#!/fingerscrossed/status/86886045035139072


----------



## liabubba (Jul 1, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1417330941


----------



## haleynicole1030 (Jul 1, 2011)

I liked them & posted a status! I can't figure out the link to the exact status, but here is my profile http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall#!/profile.php?id=208501529


----------



## Lalaa (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi! This is exciting! First contest I have entered in a long while! I feel the instructions are not so clear above. Not sure if we need to do "all three" instructions above, or one of the three. I don't feel comfortable posting my fb link here - but I did join this topic with my fb account - so it's not clear. Anyhow....Good luck everyone! And thanks for doing this! . I seriously don't know how to "link" my post here. I use cloth diapers and I am technically challenged! Seriously! It's up so it can be seen by anyone - but I don't know how to bring it here.....I'm real all right - really tech challenged ! Laura


----------



## Phishncarrie (Jul 1, 2011)

I like Baby Bunz on Facebook and here's my comment http://www.facebook.com/phishncarrie


----------



## Amber Gueary (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/amber.gueary

Here is my link, i'm not sure if I did it right.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall Here is my post on facebook....and I liked them too! Oh goodie...I hope I win!


----------



## Meggler-Bright (Jul 1, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.549290141568.2063828.57700503#!/profile.php?id=57700503

Here is my FB post. I heart cloth and hope to expand my stash that is stretched to the limit, by winning this contest.


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

Liked on Facebook & here's my post:



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=572470053459&id=19800652



I'd love to win the standard size! Thanks!


----------



## croot (May 24, 2011)

So excited to be cloth diapering! Thanks for this contest! Here is the link to my tweet http://twitter.com/#!/Croot1003


----------



## vewainwright (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right way to link this, and hope it still counts me. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/babybunz/posts/212515608793240


----------



## angelajiniel (Feb 16, 2011)

I posted on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/angelajiniel


----------



## Chelyea (Apr 29, 2011)

I shared on twitter!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/86904061986742275


----------



## mmw30 (Jul 1, 2011)

Can't wait to CD our first in September! https://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall


----------



## auntnomi (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's my link: http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall

I am so happy that your wonderful products are available.


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

I tweeted here:


----------



## Cloth Mommy (May 13, 2008)

I like Baby Bunz & Co.on fb (Vashti McMurray) and here is the link to my tweet!

https://twitter.com/#!/MamaHunfy/status/86926714667663360

Thanks!


----------



## BellinghamBrio (Mar 30, 2011)

I posted on FB, but like many others I have tight security settings. Here is the link, but I have quoted my post below:

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=lf#!/profile.php?id=1341249698

*Hey cloth diaperers! Baby will be here soon and we need to decide what type of diapers we want to use. We used pocket diapers with Amelia, but our 1st set has made the rounds and is wearing out. We'd love to hear if there were any types you really liked. If you've never tried cloth diapering, I highly recommend it! It is surprisingly easy, and it really feels good keeping all those disposables out of the landfills!*


----------



## earlyworm (Dec 17, 2010)

I wrote: "I promise not to make naked baby pictures a habit, but how cute are cloth diapers??? So cute! And so much cheaper than disposable too. I love it."

Edited to remove facebook info.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i liked baby bunz and here is my tweet http://twitter.com/#!/Terrordactyl


----------



## anns (Jul 26, 2009)

I liked Baby Bunz, and here's my FB post:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/98260684987?id=10150366439209988#!/profile.php?id=1272796040

I didn't cloth diaper my first. I thought it would be too icky, too cumbersome and too hard to travel (which we do a lot). But I'm on vacation, a year later, with cloth, and loving it! I feel good that we're helping the environment, and my son is better for it, too! I'd love to win the standard size kit!

Ann


----------



## shaneycuz (Jul 2, 2011)

link to my facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/shannoncousineaugordon. thank you


----------



## TeaForMe (Jun 10, 2004)

http://twitter.com/#!/creativealexis/status/86950829331984384 I tweeted...but there is so much more I could have said with more characters. It makes me feel connected to my daughter...in a way I didn't know it would.


----------



## LynnieLee (Jun 12, 2011)

Followed and tweeted! My Twitter also posts to my facebook, so it's there as well.

http://twitter.com/#!/SuperLynnie


----------



## RachelLShaffer (Jul 2, 2011)

I liked baby bunz and tweeted this as RachelLShaffer.

*http://twitter.com/#!/RachelLShaffer/status/86973271660179456 *

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## ileane33 (Jul 2, 2011)

I posted on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/elaine.bollhorst

What a great contest! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crunchysamma (Apr 23, 2008)

here is my tweet!

http://twitter.com/#!/justsamma/status/86982990076456960

i also posted a similar one on the Baby Bunz fb page.


----------



## QMtwins (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked baby bunz on FB...didn't even know they were on there! Also, here's my link: http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall#!/profile.php?id=1089143693

"We're cloth diapering our 14 month old twins. I can't imagine not...their bottoms are healthy, we;re saving money and not throwing diapers into a landfill. " "" "

"


----------



## letitiah81 (Mar 9, 2011)

here is my link. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=723699269 I posted about loving to share CD info with my friends.


----------



## letitiah81 (Mar 9, 2011)

here is my link. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=723699269


----------



## D-Star (Jul 2, 2011)

Follow babybunz on FB-

Here's my link:

http://www.facebook.com/babybunz#!/babybunz?sk=wall


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Like and posted to facebook, http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1288557222 I do have high security settings so I don' know if you can see it.


----------



## Lollymiller (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Baby Bunz on FB, & I posted my cloth commitment & why I love cloth on my facebook page. Here is a link to my page, http://www.facebook.com/lollymiller

Besides this contest I am always preaching about cloth diapers on my facebook page... I <3 Cloth bottoms!


----------



## Lollymiller (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Baby Bunz on FB, & I posted my cloth commitment & why I love cloth on my facebook page. Here is a link to my page, http://www.facebook.com/lollymiller

Besides this contest I am always preaching about cloth diapers on my facebook page... I <3 Cloth bottoms!


----------



## Lollymiller (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Baby Bunz on FB, & I posted my cloth commitment & why I love cloth on my facebook page. Here is a link to my page, http://www.facebook.com/lollymiller

Besides this contest I am always preaching about cloth diapers on my facebook page... I <3 Cloth bottoms!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I 'like' on facebook http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall I am completly stocked on cloth so if I win this lotto I will regift it to a mom whose starting out!


----------



## Sumer Abdulaal (Jul 2, 2011)

=)) <3 http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000257140884


----------



## Sumer Abdulaal (Jul 2, 2011)

=] my page

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000257140884


----------



## brandi brown (May 26, 2011)

i liked baby bunz on facebook and posted on facebook here is the link http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall#!/brandi.brownthompson hope i win cause im just starting my stash


----------



## londongandert (Jun 10, 2011)

I am expecting baby #4. I have learned through so many diaper changes -what really is best! ! Cloth diapering is the easiest, cheapest and healthiest for our babies! I am so frustrated with our disposable society! I share my experience with everyone I can. So, I urge you too to voice your preference for cloth diapering! Wisdom is the accumulation of knowledge through experience.

READ. TRY. KNOW. Cloth is best!


----------



## littlegeese (Apr 21, 2011)

We love cloth diapering our babies! I already liked Baby Bunz on FB and posted my commitment to and love of cloth diapering in this post



__ https://www.facebook.com/babybunz/posts/213061918738609


and this post http://www.facebook.com/kristinlmbrt
Thank you for the great giveaway and for spreading the cloth diapering love.


----------



## ~mermommy~ (Nov 7, 2008)

Liked!! and here's my cloth addiction proof!! https://www.facebook.com/#!/missmykael

Baby #3 would appreciate her own new cloth, since the rest will be hand-me down

And I need a bummis example for my Childbirth ed students!!!!!


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Liked on FB and posted a status message on my FB page...again, I don't think a link will work....but it said "can't believe how expensive disposable diapers are....SO glad we invested in cloth."

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=518047750


----------



## riccig123 (Jul 3, 2011)

I tweeted about cloth diapering this morning - http://twitter.com/#!/riccig123/status/87519815484448768

love, love, love it! cloth diapers are so much cuter, better for the environment, and cheaper than disposables!


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Liked on Facebook- here is the link to my comment https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000124230135 (my profile is private so hopefully this is visible!)

I said "We're committed to cloth because it's easy, cheaper than buying disposables, and gentle on Rowan's sensitive skin : )"


----------



## Katarianna (Jul 3, 2011)

LOVE my Super Brite covers. Would love to have some in a bigger size!

http://www.facebook.com/marieroe910


----------



## Karla Ball (Jul 3, 2011)

I am committed to cloth diapering because it's good for my baby's bottom, good for the environment and great for our wallet! Wouldn't go back to disposables.


----------



## JZig (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall#!/profile.php?id=2002548

hope this works as my post about my commitment to cloth. i love it and i truly believe this is why my 2.5 year old potty trained himself at 21 months in a day!!! unfortunately i didnt start cloth diapering until he was 6 months old and i got hand me down diapers so i only have 12, not enough for my baby due in september!


----------



## littlegeese (Apr 21, 2011)

I love cloth diapering our babies! I liked Baby Bunz on FB and shared our love and commitment here http://www.facebook.com/kristinlmbrt and on the Baby Bunz FB wall.


----------



## CLAL (Apr 4, 2011)

Would love to have this cloth diaper kit. Liked Baby Bunz (Christine L) tweeted http://twitter.com/#!/guyanese_gal/status/87705077363638275


----------



## jkmcmill (Apr 27, 2011)

I tweeted about my committment to cloth diapering 

http://twitter.com/#!/mcmillan_jamie/status/87732256449368064

@mcmillan_jamie

mcmillan_jamie (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1322933546 <3 love me some cloth!


----------



## halliemommy (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is my link 

http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall#!/profile.php?id=1223362328

Thanks!


----------



## ShadowFox (Nov 3, 2007)

Link to my fb post on my wall - https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001181556938

and babybunz wall - https://www.facebook.com/babybunz

Heres what I wrote just in case you cant see it.

*I'm committed to cloth diapering because it helps reduce my 'footprint' .
I hand wash and hang dry my diapers, thus reducing the amount of water and energy used. Its cleaner cheaper, cuter and makes potty training easier. I've become a cloth diapering fanatic! I cant help but talk about them with everyone. I've converted quite a few people 
I would love to win a Bummis Organic Cloth Diaper Kit so I can present it to my sister in law who is interested but worried about the upfront cost of cding.*


----------



## bethjillian (Jun 23, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/bethjillian

I hope that works. I also posted on FB but that is private so I think that you would not be able to see it! I am so excited for a chance to win these I was thinking about registering for them to it would be great to see what they are like. Even though most people think I am nuts for cloth diapering It is one of the best choices that I feel I can make for my baby and for the planet!

Thanks so much for this opportunity!


----------



## abbiemaldonado (Jul 5, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/abbiemaldonado  I have liked the page and twitted.

I would love to try your product, I could do with some more diapers but have no more money for diapers.


----------



## abbiemaldonado (Jul 5, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/abbiemaldonado


----------



## sspierce1 (May 23, 2011)

I follow Baby Bunz on FB and commented as well.

Here's my link https://www.facebook.com/stephanie.dubberly.pierce


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Is it just me or is it ironic that they state "When some people think of cloth diapering they may have visions of large squares of cloth" yet the giveaway is for pre-folds, a style that's been around since my mom was a kid...


----------



## JoEngland (Feb 7, 2011)

Just "liked" Baby Bunz on facebook and posted this:



__ https://www.facebook.com/joengland/posts/10101026797391674


----------



## dreamingtree (Jun 30, 2011)

I just liked Baby Bunz on facebook and posted this:




__ https://www.facebook.com/babybunz/posts/214439405267527


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/girlfromthefuture

Here is the link to my FB post...I'm a real woman of the cloth! I've also shared the contest link on my FB page....great giveaway!


----------



## alihy (Jul 7, 2011)

I love cloth diapering! There's just something about seeing all my diapers hanging on the clothes line instead of clogging up landfills.

Here's my tweet

http://twitter.com/#!/huyoungheaven


----------



## tomib (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is my link

https://www.facebook.com/TomiBurgess

I posted on your page and my own. I am loving the cloth and love to try out new diapers.


----------



## Gypsydiva57 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's the link to my tweet!

http://twitter.com/#!/GypsyDiva57


----------



## JillBirdie (Jul 7, 2011)

I posted to Baby Bunz & Co.'s wall: http://www.facebook.com/babybunz/posts/215319965179471?notif_t=like not sure if you can see it on my wall though do to security...? This is what I said:

*I want to love cloth diapering! I just never have a big enough chunk of money to invest in cloth diapers. Maybe I'll start saving...*

-Jillian Fournier


----------



## mmhorn (Jul 7, 2011)

The cost savings alone should be reason enough! Good luck everyone!

http://twitter.com/#!/meganh/status/89056639126220800


----------



## Violet Martin (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=777173703 AMAZING giveaway!! Violet Martin


----------



## MommaStokes (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's my screenshot since my facebook is on lockdown...


----------



## KnKsmomma (Jul 7, 2011)

Would Love to Win!!!!! )

https://www.facebook.com/babybunz

"We are new to Cloth diapering but it has been something we've wanted to do for a while, just kind of overwhelmed with all the different diapers!!!! I LOVE Cloth diapering and wish we would have done it sooner!!!! Saving Mother Earth and some Moolah!!!!! )"


----------



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=218833898155536&id=703577614&ref=notif&notif_t=mentions_comment#!/

my post is I love cloth diapers because I know what is on my son's bottom and it's just better for the envirment, plus they don't stink


----------



## emjayebee (Nov 18, 2010)

I would love to win the Baby Bunz set. I currently use Fuzzi Bunz one-size on my 12 week old daughter, but they are already very tight. I fear that she will grow out of them before she is potty trained. I am desperate to try another brand, but we have already invested $550 on 34 Fuzzi Bunz and we just can't make sense of spending more money on another brand. Please help us stay committed to the cloth!!!

http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall


----------



## greyrayne (May 2, 2011)

Liked the page and tweeted!

http://twitter.com/#!/greyrayne


----------



## Rachel Dams (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Rachel.Bailey86

Would love to win  As a mommy to 3 children, this would be my first time cloth diapering and I am very excited!!


----------



## Celina2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's a link to my profile. I mentioned Baby Bunz in a wall posting 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/celina.tillero


----------



## Amber Carpenter (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1293654404

hope to win! a great "day after my birthday" and 6th wedding anniversary gift this would make!


----------



## JLWREN (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a link to my facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/jbellyantes I would LOVE to win your diaper kit. We welcomed baby #2 on 6/28, and are planning on cloth diapering her...so this would be perfect!

Thanks!!


----------



## Amber Carpenter (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1293654404

This would make a great "day after my birthday present" and 6th wedding anniversary present!

I love using cloth on my little Luna Wren!


----------



## dallasslynn (Nov 28, 2007)

http://twitter.com/#!/dallasslynn/status/89060321251180544

Here's hoping!!


----------



## LeashaE18 (Jul 7, 2011)

Tweet!! http://twitter.com/#!/LeashaE/status/89062079675375616


----------



## kateirene (Mar 31, 2011)

hi, my twitter link is:http://twitter.com/#!/kateiodonnell.

fingers crossed!


----------



## merrywearer (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure I did it right, but I did respond at 3:07pm CST

https://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall


----------



## Stacey Hensel (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/?sk=lf

we love cloth! and are very committed to it. so much so i want to open up a store! yay for cloth.


----------



## handstaylor (May 17, 2011)

i like them on facebook, then tweeted about it: http://twitter.com/#!/stephanieofdoom

stephanieofdoom stephanieofdoom

I am cloth diapering because its better for everybody: the environment, my baby, my wallet.


----------



## bumblebea (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's my tweet: http://twitter.com/#!/no_apathy/status/89063551595061248


----------



## Megan Johnson (Jul 7, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/babybunz/posts/215334731844661



Here is the link to my comment. I would LOVE to win this prize package for baby number two, due in September!!


----------



## acmoore92606 (May 23, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=117753885

Cloth rocks!


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I like Baby Bunz on Facebook and here's my link to twitter http://twitter.com/#!/amyjoyce79


----------



## jscholberg (Jul 7, 2011)

wall post on FB http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=169803105. thanks!


----------



## BeachMinded (Jan 22, 2009)

I like Baby Bunz on Facebook and here's my tweet!!

http://twitter.com/#!/Marlismi


----------



## khitmutgar (Jan 4, 2007)

http://twitter.com/#!/lizardata


----------



## cherith (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall#!/permalink.php?story_fbid=215345055176962&id=566230508

my facebook link


----------



## AlyssaVivlemore (Jun 23, 2011)

I liked Baby Bunz on Facebook! FB ID Alyssa Vivlemore  Also, my privacy won't allow my status to appear on Facebook so here is my Tweet! http://twitter.com/#!/AlyssaVivlemore

My email if you need it is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## lunulathrive (Mar 2, 2011)

My Twitter profile: http://twitter.com/#!/LunulaThrive

I <3 CDs bc they're gentle on baby's skin, save thousands of $, and we'll keep 3 tons of waste out of landfill w/ first baby! #BabyBunz


----------



## SarahPieDoula (Aug 21, 2007)

*I like cloth diapering because it is better for Sebastian and better for the environment. Not to mention how cute cloth diaper tushies look!*

http://www.facebook.com/Doulas.are.worth.the.Moula


----------



## mccallstacy (Feb 9, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/babybunz/posts/215332285178239



I like baby bunz on facebook and here is the link to my post. I have ordered from them before, great service!


----------



## lunulathrive (Mar 2, 2011)

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/search.php?q=baby%20bunz&init=quick&tas=0.1788011716813236&ref=ts#!/LunulaThrive/posts/694943361132?notif_t=feed_comment

My friend didn't get cloth diapers from her registry and is due anyday. I hope to win so I can send her some cloth diaper love. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## cherryblossoms (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been cloth diapering since my first baby almost 20 years ago-hand washing flat diapers & plastic pants & hanging them on a drying rack in our apartment. Since then I've upgraded but gave away most of our awesome cloth diapers for someone else to enjoy. That was before we found out we were expecting #7-a bit of a surprise. I still have some of the older diapers that I will be using but would love to win some new ones. I posted on my facebook page. Remove Post



Cherri Ann Vondervellen

I cloth diapered all 6 of our babes & plan on doing it w/#7. It's good for the environment, the baby's bottom & my pocketbook!

about an hour ago · _Privacy:_Friends Only ·LikeUnlike·


----------



## melann (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/babybunz


----------



## lunulathrive (Mar 2, 2011)

Twitter profile: http://twitter.com/#!/LunulaThrive

I <3 CDs bc they're gentle on baby's skin, save thousands of $, and we'll keep 3 tons of waste out of landfill w/ first baby! #BabyBunz


----------



## Leach0976 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall#!/jen.leach7

Love our cloth! We're on our 4th child in cloth and it couldn't be easier to use.


----------



## DoulaMeg (Jul 7, 2011)

My facebook is private but here is what I wrote http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=678140060

LOVE CLOTH DIAPERING, because it is way better and healthier for my babies, helps the planet and saves us a huge chunk of change!


----------



## VaDePaKo (Jul 7, 2011)

Posted on my FB, and on a few friends wall. Not sure how to make the link work to FB! Found mothering.com through FB link to this contest- love the site!


----------



## SunflowerRae (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to WIN, pick me 

Liked Baby Bunz!



Mothering Magazine

Cloth diapering is fun, economical, and good for envi 



*Committed to Cloth Contest- Spread the word!*
www.mothering.com
Baby Bunz & Co. would like your help in raising awareness on the importance of cloth diapering. When some people think of cloth diapering they may have visions...


----------



## milkamama (May 14, 2005)

so looking forward to our cloth diapering journey! https://www.facebook.com/babybunz?sk=wall#!/profile.php?id=1193670336


----------



## dflowers (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/daphnejflowers

My baby outgrew her smaller Bummis, and we could definitely use some new ones!


----------



## frickchen (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's a link to my tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/89087606175969280
Andrea


----------



## danimarieaz (Feb 18, 2011)

Liked Baby Bunz and posted a link to this contest on my FB page (https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=509147572) with the reasons we LOVE cloth : )


----------



## Michelle Wulf (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been cloth diapering for about a month now (woohoo), and would love to build up my diaper supply! This is the link from the toolbar of my wall . . .

http://www.facebook.com/groups/130811073606284?view=permalink&id=229610223726368#!/profile.php?id=1310541030

Or maybe http://www.facebook.com/michelle.wulf would work . . .


----------



## Keeger (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/babybunz

"Why I am I committed to cloth? I love the fact that I can see the difference in how much less garbage leaves my house when I use cloth diapers."


----------



## Awakeman (Feb 11, 2011)

I liked Baby Bunz and posted this comment on my Facebook: "Cloth diapers rock! They cost less overall, are washable and reusable, and generate less waste than disposables. They are also super-cute and easy to use. I can't wait to do cloth again!" I cloth-diapered my first two babies for six plus years and could really use this kit to help me cloth diaper my third, due in December. <3<3<3


----------



## Wow&Flutter (Dec 14, 2009)

I think this is a link to my fb page?? hope it works

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001781829456


----------



## VashonMama (Mar 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed on this one, I love the feel of these diapers, and with our new one on the way, it would be so great to have a stock! I "liked" them on FB and posted my CD support as well (below)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=25902368


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)

liked Baby Bunz on FB and posted on their wall!! (Nicole Beauchesne) I can't link to my FB page due to security settings


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

We love cloth!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I liked and posted but am not sure how to link to the message, I can only link to my profile and it's set to private.

I said:

We're committed to cloth diapering because they are cuter, comfier, and reusable!


----------

